# Kato question



## pioneer33 (Mar 8, 2016)

Does Kato make a N scale 62mm Double Track Plate Straight Track and if so what's the part number?


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello 20042 is straight concrete ties and 20043 is feeder straight concrete ties double track 2 7/16"


----------

